# Gesucht 180mm Lüfter



## Maneus Calgar (27. August 2010)

*Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

moin

ich suche für mein raven 1 neue 180 lüfter um mehr zu fördern, habe auch schon was gefunden bin mir aber nicht sicher
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FM181
falls einer die hatt oder andere empfehlen kann würde ich mich über hilfe freuen


----------



## GaAm3r (27. August 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan AP181 Air Penetrator
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FN181
Die Lüfter schaufeln desto größer sie werden ja immer mehr  
Dann kann man sie ein bisschen runtervolten und sie pusten immer noch fast doppelt so viel wie ein 120mm Lüfter


----------



## Maneus Calgar (27. August 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

hm also der sst-fn181 ist glaube ich bereits verbaut 
werde den air penetrator nehmen mit 2 dieser schätzchen wird der luftstrom im raven noch besser als er eh schon ist
dazu der heute gelieferte scyte slipstream 120 mit 1600 rpm 
ist jetzt zwar schon geringfügig lauter der rechner aber damit kann ich leben 
fehlt noch ne lüfter steuerung aber welche ?


----------



## DeaD-A1m (28. August 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

Der FM181 scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein, und da ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Silverstones habe (3 verbaut) würde ich den Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FM181 auch empfehlen


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. August 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

hm hab gerade gesehen das der mehr fördert also doch der FM181, ist zwar nicht billig aber das stört ja nun nicht und er ist verfügbar im gegensatz zu dem anderen


----------



## GaAm3r (28. August 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

Scythe Kaze Master (ACE)


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. August 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

hm nicht schlecht, hatt einer erfahrung mit der 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT SENTRY LX - Multipanel
die gibt es ja auch als externe, fande es schon immer mist das ich wärend das betriebes keinen guten blick auf die werte hätte das wäre somit ja möglich


----------



## Seraphiris (12. November 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

Hallo 
ich suche 180mm lüfter die beleuchtet sind
ich benötige 3 Stück 
1 mal blau
1 mal rot
1 mal weiss


----------



## Maneus Calgar (12. November 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

moin

das ist schwierig, ich kenne nur 2 beleuchtete lüfter im 180 format und die sind beide blau
haben aber 140 lochabstände
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Blue LED Crystal Clear - 180mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FN181-BL - Blue LED

hoffe das hilft

mfg maneus


----------



## Seraphiris (12. November 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

sie sollen in ein raven 2 reinpassen unten


----------



## Maneus Calgar (12. November 2010)

*AW: Gesucht 180mm Lüfter*

hm ok da passt nur nen 180 lochabstand
es gibt blaue von silverstone
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FN181-BL - Blue LED
ansonsten kann ich leider nicht helfen 
wenn es nur leuchten soll würde ich kaltlicht dioden vorschlagen, das steht bei caseking auch in der beschreibung des gehäuses


----------

